# 3D Vision



## Der-Pokespieler (27. November 2011)

Ich weiß, dass ich diesen Thread schon in das falsche Unterforum gepostet habe, ich weiß nicht wie ich jenen löschen kann bitte nehmt euch die Zeit meine Fragen zu beantworten.

Nun ich habe mich jetzt lange mit dem Thema 3D auseinandergesetzt und ich möchte es haben. Ich stehe allerdings vor einem Problem. 3D Vision 1 vs 2. Die 3D Vision 2 Brille hat größere Gläser, lässt sich angenehmer mit einem Headset tragen (G35) und gibt es in Verbindung mit einem Lightboost-Bildschirm. Nun ist der einzige mir bekannte 3D-Vision 2 fähige Bildschirm der Asus VG278H. 

(Asus VG278H 68,6 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör). 

Hier stellen sich einige Probleme. 

1. Der Bildschirm ist bei Amazon erst in 1-2 Monaten lieferbar. (Gestern war es noch unbestimmt). 
2. 600Euro sind relativ viel (Brille inbegriffen) 
3. Es ist ein 27-Zöller. Ich besitze als einzige Grafikkarte eine Geforce GTX 480. Ich müsste auf einem 27 Zoll 3D Bildschirm die Grafik also in den meistens Spielen ein bisschen runterschrauben. Dies ist für mich allerdings das geringste Problem.

Nun ja, wäre der VG278H schon erhältlich, ich hätte ihn eigentlich schon gekauft. Da ich aber nicht noch Monate warten will, frage ich mich ob es noch einen anderen 3D Vision 2 fähigen Bildschirm gibt, oder ob es nicht intelligenter wäre einen der alten 3D-Bildschirme zu kaufen. Dann hätte ich zwar nicht den Lightboost Vorteil, es wäre allerdings billiger und die 3D Vision 2 Brille könnte ich trotzdem noch verwenden. Ich müsste sie nur einzeln bei Amazon bestellen, was allerdings kein Problem ist, da sie so viel kostet wie die Alte. Die alte Brille will ich nicht kaufen, da diese anscheinend Probleme beim Tragen mit einem Headset bescheren soll.

Was denkt ihr also? Habt ihr eine Möglichkeit an einen VG278H zu kommen, sollte ich einen anderen 3D Vision 2 Monitor kaufen (gibt es einen?) oder bin ich mit dem alten Verfahren genausogut bedient?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2011)

Die Zoll-Größe spielt überhaupt keine Rolle bei der nötigen Leistung - es kommt einzig und allein auf die Auflösung an. Trotzdem hast Du halt bei gleicher Auflösung und Detailstufe effektiv halb so viele FPS wie ohne 3D, weil die Karte ja je ein Bild für links und rechts separat berechnen muss.

Wegen der Monitore: hast Du mal bei Nvidia geschaut? Die haben glaub ich Listen mit kompatibler Hardware da stehen. Dann siehst Du, ob es auch andere Monitore gibt

Ich nehme mal an, dass der Monitor aber so oder so nicht kleiner als 24 Zoll sein soll, oder? Dann schau mal hier: Preisvergleich das sind alle ab 24 Zoll, die auch 3D können. Das sind nur 10 Modelle, da kannst Du ja mal schauen, ob da einer auch 3DVision2 kann. Ich kann natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass es doch noch andere Modelle gibt.

Hier wäre die gleiche Liste ab 22 Zoll: Preisvergleich


----------



## Der-Pokespieler (27. November 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Ich habe mir jetzt mal die 3D Bildschirme ab 24 Zoll durchgesehen und leider gibt es keinen anderen mit 3D Vision 2. Eigentlich sollte der VG278H ja auch schon erhältlich sein, aber leider nur in sehr kleinen Stückzahlen. 
Ist es eigentlich überhaupt zumutbar einen 27 Zöller mit einer niedrigeren Auflösung zu betreiben? Gibt es dann nicht immer Bildverzerrungen? 
Da der 3D Vision 2 Monitor nicht auftreibbar ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich den HN274Hbmiiid (27 Zoll) oder einen vergleichbaren 24 Zöller kaufen. Die 3D Vision 2 Brille nehme ich trotzdem aufgrund des höheren Tragekomforts, auch wenn ich dann leider auf den Lightboost verzichten muss.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2011)

Wieso niedrigere Auflösung, und wieso verzerren? Ab 24 haben an sich alle Monitore FullHD mit 1920x1080, genau wie LCD-TVs. Bei einem größeren Monitor sind lediglich die einzelnen Pixel halt "größer" - je näher Du dann am Monitor dransitzt, desto eher würdest Du auch merken, dass es größere Pixel sind. Aber verzerren oder wird da nix. 

Oder redest Du davon, ein Spiel dann absichtlich in zB 1280x1024 zu spielen? Auch da verzerrt nichts, Du musst nur eine Auflösung nehmen, die das gleiche Seitenverhältnis hat wie die native Auflösung des TFTs, also halt auch eine mit 16:9, wenn der TFT 1920x1080 hat.


----------



## Der-Pokespieler (28. November 2011)

Oh, ich dachte größere Bildschirme als 24" bräuchten eine größere Auflösung. Wenn sie alle 1920x1080 haben gibt es (außer dem 3D) ja keinen Leisutngsunterschied. Jetzt ist der größte Grund gegen den VG278H weggefallen und ich werde wahrscheinlich doch auf den warten. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Kein Problem.  

Es GIBT natürlich auch welche mit ner größeren Auflösung als 1920x1080, aber das sind normalerweise dannn "Profi"-TFTs mit hohen Auflösungen zB für Bildbearbeitung. Aber von zur Zeit ca 185 Monitoren ab 24 Zoll in 16:9 haben 170 Stück "normales" FullHD, der Rest sind halt dann diese "Profi"-Monitore. Die erhältlichen 3D-monitore ab 24 Zoll haben alle normales Full-HD.


----------



## Zocker15xD (28. November 2011)

Ja die Monitore mit 2560*... sind dann aber auch deutlich teuer, z.B. die Monitore von Apple haben das, aber halt kein 3D.
Wenn du einen passenden Montior für 3D Vision 2 willst, musst du dich noch etwas gedulden. Die kompatiblen Monitore kommen erst in den näachsten Monaten. Hier ist ein Artikel dazu.


----------



## Der-Pokespieler (28. November 2011)

Hab mir jetzt den VG278H bei Amazon bestellt. Versand 27.Dezember - 28.Januar. Glaube nicht, dass er noch diese Jahr kommt... Danke für den Tipp mit der Auflösung Herbboy. Und auch danke Zocker15xD.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Falls der woanders früher erhältlich sein sollte oder es vlt. vorher einen anderen passenden Monitor gibt, kannst Du die Bestellung ja auch wieder stornieren.


----------

